# Sealing tongue & groove ceiling



## lfballon (May 20, 2011)

Hi...
I recently installed some 2x6 T&G boards on the ceiling the ceiling on the rafters of my outdoor gazebo. I'm not sure what type of sealer to use? The gazebo is unheated and the ceiling won't get wet. Went to my local Lowes where they suggested exterior paint, but that doesn't sound right to me. The ceiling is about 10 ft high so I'm thinking I will need to spary it on. Is linseed oil my best bet. A friend of mine suggested something called "pickering", but haven't found the product locally.

Thanks...


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

I would use an exterior stain product such as TWP or Sikkens.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

lfballon said:


> Hi...
> I recently installed some 2x6 T&G boards on the ceiling the ceiling on the rafters of my outdoor gazebo. I'm not sure what type of sealer to use? The gazebo is unheated and the ceiling won't get wet. Went to my local Lowes where they suggested exterior paint, but that doesn't sound right to me. The ceiling is about 10 ft high so I'm thinking I will need to spary it on. Is linseed oil my best bet. A friend of mine suggested something called "pickering", but haven't found the product locally.
> 
> Thanks...


I think your friend may have suggested "pickling". That is a finish which can be made up with an oil base pigment, or oil base paint used as a pigment, boiled linseed oil, and a clear varnish. It can also be made with waterbased products. What it does is add a slight color while evening out how the soft/hard parts of the grain accepts a slight coloring. It basically slightly colors the wood, while allowing the grain to show.












 







.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

You should have name this thread:

Sealing the ceiling!

:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## lfballon (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Due to the height of the ceiling I don't think I will be able to apply with anything, but a sprayer. What will happen to the wood if I don't seal it.


----------

